# All Around White Light with lots of benefits.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Some vessels are exempt from displaying or even having running lights. They are allowed to have an "All Around White Light" and, in some cases only a "Flare-Up Light."

The All Around White Light keeps you legal and visible but often at the expense of affecting your fish catchingand night vision. Here is a light I've designed that keeps you legal and visible and has absolutely minimal effect on fish catching and night vision while providing one answer to the "Age Old Question, whatintheworld am I gonna do with all of the disks AOL keeps sending me?" 

All you need is a CE Life vest light,(See photo below)a disk and duct tape. These lights are available at West Marine for $ 12.99. They use 2 AA batteries

First, cut the disk in half as shown.










Slip the disk into place at the bottom of the light globe and add 2 layers of tape to the bottom of the disk to lock it in place and add rigidity.

Finished product










This light slips riight into the end of a piece of 3/4" light wall PVC pipe. Cut a length of pipe long enough to position the bottom of the disk well above your head. This keeps light from reflecting off your boat or off the water.

If you find yourself about to be run down by a boat, slip the light out of the pipe and point it toward the approaching vessel. The disk reflects and directs the light.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Captken...YOU ROCK!!! :bowdown :clap

Great idea!!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry Pamela. I don't rock--women throw rocks at me.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Heheheh I hardly doubt that!!! 

You come up with the most neatest stuff I've ever seen!!! :bowdown ... and I appreciate it!! :clap :letsdrink


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Great idea! As they say, "necessity is the mother of invention". Thanks for passing the idea along.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

why couldn't you just drill the hole bigger and not have a broken disc to deal with..silicone the disc to the flashlight.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Because I thought about it too late.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hahaha..:doh


----------

